
Txti – Fast web pages for everybody - lelf
http://txti.es/
======
aboutruby
This is really, much faster than pastebin (no captcha) and doesn't require
registration like gist.github.com.

I think it should say on the homepage that the content is parsed as markdown
(it's in the howto but could be summarized as one word that is starting to be
quite universal (even Reddit uses it)).

Very neat, I'm going to use it often, thanks.

edit: yes and HTTPS would be nice, Cloudflare does it for free and
automatically for instance (Heroku too and I'm sure many others)

edit2: Also it's removing newlines:
[http://txti.es/yw35f](http://txti.es/yw35f) (should be test and test2 on two
lines).

~~~
nacs
> Also it's removing newlines: [http://txti.es/yw35f](http://txti.es/yw35f)

That's probably because it uses Markdown for formatting so you need an extra
carriage return to actually push it to a new line.

------
jjakque
Nice and simple pastebin alt.

May I suggest ability to have simple E2E encryption, so you, the service
provider aren't aware of the shared content, thus can reduce legal
complications.

Example:

* Have a encryption key generated on client side

* Share link will becomes [http://txti.es/{POST_ID}/{E2E_KEY}](http://txti.es/{POST_ID}/{E2E_KEY})

* You, as service provider, only stores POST_ID and its encrypted content.

* Link sharer passes the complete URL around, which contains the key to unlock the content

* Content are fetched and decrypt on client side

~~~
cprecioso
The encryption key should be passed in the fragment portion of the URL like
[http://txti.es/{POST_ID}#{E2E_KEY}](http://txti.es/{POST_ID}#{E2E_KEY}).
Else, it's still being sent to the server (and potentially logged or
intercepted).

------
paultopia
I'm into this---it's kind of like the anti-Medium. Might try and use it for
ad-hoc blogging. Maybe an experiment?

~~~
alphagrep12345
The biggest advantage with medium is the visibility of your blog post. Why not
just use google blogspot website if all you want is just adhoc blogging?

~~~
nine_k
Blogspot.com is terribly heavyweight and requires JS.

~~~
Santosh83
Agree. I find my use case for a small, personal site cum blog perfectly
satisfied by Github Pages. Plain HTML and CSS, no Javascript. Now that Github
Pages has Let's Encrypt support, there's no need to front it with Cloudflare
(though the SSL support right now is not without bugs. The auto-renewal for my
domain has been stuck for months now.)

~~~
y4mi
> cum blog

Eww ;)

Isn't it "come", short for become?

~~~
grzm
[https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/cum](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/cum)

First entry:

> _: along with being : AND —used to form usually hyphenated phrases_

~~~
y4mi
Thanks for pointing that out! I guess I've once again proven how lacking my
understanding of the English language really is.

But that's how it often is as a non native speaker ... Everything is fine
until you have the strangest misconception.

~~~
majewsky
Well, technically it's showing a lack of understanding of the Latin language,
since "cum" is Latin for "with".

------
C14L
Cool.

Maybe add `https:` to it. Free with letsencrypt.org

~~~
alphagrep12345
What's the need if you're not having any form of credential store?

~~~
lucasmullens
The password to edit each txti is sent over http, so your ISP could
theoretically intercept that.

------
rckclmbr
Your friend Adam's twitter account was suspended

------
robbrown451
Very cool. Will use.

One request: could you support "raw" in addition to json, xml, etc? So it
would just be the text exactly as entered?

------
botverse
This is so much what the web should be that I almost forgot about Article 13,
GDPR and so on.

~~~
djsumdog
Does this violate GDPR? You have a delete code .. man this is a long terms of
service.

~~~
botverse
In this particular case only Article 13 could be a problem, but it’s this
represents the kind of wonderful things that are becoming impossible because
of regulation, walled gardens breaking net neutrality, etc.

~~~
chacha2
Net neutrality is a regulation.

~~~
majewsky
Net neutrality is what the web was like in its early days before it was
usurped by commercial interest. _Nowadays_ regulations appear to be the only
feasible way to retain net neutrality.

------
fxfan
This is cool. People may I request to not squat on good names and being kind
citizens?

Question- what are your plans on handling abuse? And what are you requires to
store by law?

------
mikkelam
Similar to [https://itty.bitty.site/](https://itty.bitty.site/) which was on
hackernews some time ago

------
metromews
I would love the web to be much simpler like this.

------
cryptozeus
This is neat, I would ask to add some basic HTML parsing but it would ruin the
experience

------
aurora72
The M----rFu---ngWebsite.com was done by that. (Sorry for the inappropriate
language)

------
miguelmota
Cool project. An improvement could be integrating with IPFS.

~~~
mods_censors_me
IPFS is better for larger content (although so is WebTorrent or DAT).

For content small like this, GUN or SSB is better.

Also, Txti supports edits, currently on GUN can do mutable & immutable data -
IPFS & others are only immutable.

------
seddin
Are you using any backend library or is it raw php ?

------
yoandy
does the markdown also parse code blocks? I can't see it correctly, new lines
are stripped.

~~~
autumnaterr
do double spaces for newlines

------
joak
Cool stuff, back to the web roots

------
autumnaterr
Love its simplicity!

